# Lake Chautauqau info/help



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Dad and i are wanting to start taking trips again. he used to go back when there was no c&r season. i have to bid vacations in a week for all of 2012. we want to go before the season. So i was wondering when you guys go or think would be a good time for LMB and SMB. I was thinking mid to end of may. but i saw another topic from last spring and some guys did good in mid june.

also were do u guys stay? not looking to camp in a tent. so cabin or hotel.

thanks for any info.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

what no help?? lol. everyone chasing the deer around


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Can't help you with where to stay, but heard more than once to stay away from We Wan Chu Cottages. Place looks nice, but owner is famous for nickel and diming folks who stay there.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anytime of year is good there. If you go early the grass won't be so thick and should make it easier to find fish. As far as places to stay, we used to stay at a small motel in the narrows just north of the bridge but the lady sold it to someone else and we haven't been back since.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

We have been going for fathers day weekend for the last few years. I have been there as early as may but find we have betterfishing in June. Never really could put a pattern together for the smalies there but sometimes i luck into them and its a blast. I like to fish the docks so I think the warmer temps in June helps me out. Some guys in my club usually rent cottages (summer home) for the week but dont have much info to give younthere. We usually camp but have stayed at the Holiday Inn 2 exits north, still a 15 - 20 minutes drive though. Webbs hotel is nice but pricy and they are on the north side of the lake. Dont think there are any other Hotels real close. And yes I also heard to stay away from we wan chu cabins.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

A group of us (8-10) go every year the 2nd week in June. This is the week prior to the bass season opening up - so it's strictly C&R. Plus the rates are lower since this isn't considered "prime" season yet. Also the weeds are down - as well as the heat. 

This past June - we absolutely demolished them! We caught over 50+ LM & SM a DAY - yes I said A DAY! It was the best fishing I've ever experienced up there in the 30+ years I've been going...........

Absolutely STAY AWAY from We Screw U. That place is a joke and Peter (owner) is a selfish, cheap prick. He screwed us a couple of times until we had enough. 

If you do enough research, you'll find some cabins right on the lake........as long as you book ahead and plan on staying at least a week at a time.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Kingfisher, see the attached link. Rooms are nothing special, but it gave you a bed, toilet, shower and a TV. Rates were pretty good too, and there is a dock to keep you boat in the water within sight of your room. Spent my time on the water outside of those few "essential" functions.  Like others, I've been there early/mid June...waiting for my son and High School to end. Also like others, fishing has been terrific! Good luck. Maybe we'll see you up there. http://www.pinehillresort.com/


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

thanks for the info guys. i took the week of june 4th off.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Pine Hill is a nice place to stay - I've stayed there several times over the years.

Let me know how you do that week - we'll be up there the week after. You should be able to fish smallies still on the beds......depending on how this winter goes.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

anyone ever stay at Bemus Point Lodge? used to be called redwoodranch.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

I realize most of you bass guys don't care but....it is ILLEGAL to target out of season species in NY......


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

cheezman said:


> I realize most of you bass guys don't care but....it is ILLEGAL to target out of season species in NY......


they have catch and release now.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

cheezman said:


> I realize most of you bass guys don't care but....it is ILLEGAL to target out of season species in NY......


and actually us "bass" guys do really care about that. i wish all of ohio had a catch and release season. but only erie does


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

cheezman said:


> I realize most of you bass guys don't care but....it is ILLEGAL to target out of season species in NY......


I love how us "bass" guys get lumped together all the time and people assume we don't know or follow the rules....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

cheezman said:


> I realize most of you bass guys don't care but....it is ILLEGAL to target out of season species in NY......


I recall that several years ago, NY changed the Law to allow Year-'round Bass Fishing with "Catch and Release Only" for the Off Season. It was a new idea used to promote Sport Fishing.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I love how guys jump to conclusions and are fast to scold before they actually KNOW the facts!

Here it is -straight from the NY fishing guidlines. It's amazing what you can find out since the invention of the internet.........now taking the time to actually look stuff up before scolding......well, that just hasn't been invented yet.

"Dec 1 through Fri preceding the 3rd Sat in June - Catch and release only"

Page 9 if you care to look.......

http://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/fish_marine_pdf/fishguide11regs.pdf


----------

